

Who’s buying the Nano? Why is Apple is still selling them? - tenpoundhammer
http://www.iateyourblog.com/post/31413496697/whos-buying-the-nano-why-is-apple-is-still-selling

======
andrewcooke
"In my mind, I can’t find a great reason for Apple to sell a nano. Everything
it does one of Apple’s other devices does far better, especially for $149."

i'm confused. what other apple device costs $150 or less and does the same?
the shuffle doesn't have a screen. everything else is more expensive. what am
i missing?

(nice to see the classic still there. will it get the updated connector?)

~~~
tenpoundhammer
Sorry that was bad sentence construction. I meant that for $149 it doesn't
have that much functionality compared to say an iPod touch which can sell for
as low as $199.

~~~
bunderbunder
Just like how you think the Touch is obviously superior to the Nano because of
certain feature differences, I suspect there are others for whom the Nano is
obviously superior to the Touch because of certain feature differences.

------
cek
This is written by someone who obviously lives within the tech bubble. The
people who are buying the Nano are the same people who are still buying CDs at
Walmart.

Apple is still selling the Nano because people are still willing to buy them.
And Apple has driven the COGs down so low that they get terrific profit
margins.

------
devindotcom
I want one. Pedometer is nice, 16GB is enough for the music I listen to most,
and for apps and games I have an iPad. I've been using a Zune HD for years,
this is basically that plus a little fitness incentive. $150 is a bargain, and
I think people will make some interesting hacks for it as well.

------
tomfakes
I use my current Nano exclusively for running. I can carry a bunch of music
(or audio books, or podcasts) in a device that, for practical purposes, weighs
nothing.

I can use the built in clip to attach it to a shirt edge, or just put it in a
pocket. Neither of these modes of use are possible with my iPhone.

I really, really hate armbands for iPhone running, and my iPhone bangs about
in a crazy way if I run with it in a pocket.

------
h1srf
It's good when you're running/exercising in general and can hold more than the
shuffle . It's lighter than the iPhone/iPod touch.

~~~
joezydeco
...and you don't feel as scared to drop it? If you let go of a nano, it swings
on the headphones. If you let go of an iTouch, it rips the headphones off you
and crashes to the ground.

~~~
owenjones
The nano has a spring loaded clip on the back so you don't drop it.

The nano is for listening to music while exercising.

Although I just checked the product announcement, it appears they removed the
clip! Probably want you to buy some armband or clip sold separately now.

~~~
joezydeco
I have a 4th Gen Nano and it has no clip. I don't think there has ever been a
clip on this model. The Shuffle has the clip.

------
mhewett
I have two. One I wear as a wristwatch and use as a backup music player if my
iPhone is running low on batteries. The other I use at the gym because it has
FM radio and the gym supplies the TV audio only on FM.

~~~
simulate
That's a good explanation why the device has FM radio built in. One of the
target segments must be people who use it with TV audio at gyms and similar.

------
Skroob
"This iTunes need eliminates a large segment of technophobes."

Really? It wasn't even 3 years ago when all iPhones required iTunes syncing to
load music. Every single iPod, since the very first one in 2001, have required
it all along, and they've done fine with "technophobes".

~~~
projct
You could buy music directly on the original iPhone, no need to sync music
over to it, starting with the 1.1 update about 3 months after release, 5 years
ago.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOS_version_history#Version_his...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOS_version_history#Version_history:_portable_iOS_devices)

